# Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde



## Hinnerk (11. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Leute,
es ist nett hier - unter Euch! 


Darum sage ich mal "Hallo" und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.

Hierzu klickt bitte einmal auf meine private Link   www.around-koi.de


Würde mich freuen!

Bis bald einmal

           Jörg
         (Hinnerk)


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Moin Jörg

ein herzliches :willkommen bei den Teichheinis...

Einen tollen Teich haste da.Und deine Fische gefallen mir auch ganz toll.........

Wünsche dir viel spass bei uns.....

LG Chris


----------



## Teichheini (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Hi  schöne  Seite    Herzlich Wilkommen


> bei den Teichheinis..


@Chris: mein Spruch mein Name mein Teich


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*



			
				Teichheini schrieb:
			
		

> @Chris: mein Spruch mein Name mein Teich



 jetzt erst recht....


lg Chris


----------



## Martina und Uwe (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Das ist die beste hompage die ich bisher gelesen habe.einfach super und fachlich genau das,was hier in dieses Forum gehört.Ein muß für alle Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittne.
Martina und Uwe


----------



## axel (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Hallo Jörg !

Da hast Du Dir ja schon ganz schön was geschaffen  
Von mir auch ein Willkommen .
Sehr gut Deine Homepage ! Weiter so !  

gruß   axel


----------



## Hawk0210 (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Hallo Jörg,

auch von mir ein :willkommen und viel spaß!!!

P.S. Toll HP hast du!!!.....


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Hi Jörg,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen und so... ham ja meine Vorschreiber schon alles gesagt.

Deine HP super... gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Hoffe wir hören noch öfters was von dir....

Übrigens Hinnerk klingt so vertraut... trinkst du auch gerne Bier ??


----------



## Jogibär (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Hallo Jörg,

auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen in diesem Forum


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Moin Jörg
Herlich Willkommen auch von mir...
Gebe uns bitte einen Tip, wenn du auf deiner HP beschrieben hast, wie man die Filterbürsten auch im Schlafanzug sauber bekommt...
Kann es kaum erwarten...


----------



## Hinnerk (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Tach,

Danke Euch.

@Jo, na logo. Alles was verrückt macht.

@Ralf, ich melde mich. Werde noch einige Fotos machen oder ein Filmchen drehen. Dann muss ich nicht so viel erklären. Ich brauche noch etwas Zeit und im Schlafanzug gehts eh noch nicht.

Grüßle

Hinnerk


----------



## Hinnerk (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Hallo,

Moin Ralf, kannst mal auf meiner HP nachschauen. Die Filterbürsten..... 

Wünsche Euch allen einen `gesunden` Rutsch

Hinnerk


----------



## Teichheini (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Super Idee wird im Frühjahr nachgebaut








Ich werde Sie dann *Sir Hinnerkreinigungstonne*   nennen  !


----------



## Hinnerk (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Hallo Leut,

Heinz-Günter, was macht die Spezi-Tonne. Würde mich über eine kurze Rückmeldung freuen.

Beste Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Teichheini (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

*Ist den schon Frühling?*

Nee Ehrlich habe nicht mehr dran gedacht erst als ich vorige Woche die Bürsten gereinigt habe und anschließend ich und der Garten aussahen wie Sau.:crazy 

 Da viel mir wieder ein da war doch was.
 Danke für die Erinnerung.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hallo Garten-Teich-Fisch-Pflanzen-Freunde*

Zitat von der HP


> Bürste langsam rein, halbe Drehung, Bürste raus – und fertig.  Kein Spritzwasser und kein Dreck im näheren Umfeld. So geht es sehr schnell und gründlich.
> 
> 
> Und - das geht auch im feinen Zwirn. Mit einer Hand.



@Hinnerk
sooooo einfach kommst du aus dieser Sache nicht heraus.  
Wir wollen dich im Schlafanzug Bürsten reinigen sehen! 
Im feinen Zwirn kann das ja jeder...


----------

